# Carve a virtual pumpkin



## lifter 69 (Oct 22, 2005)

Carve a virtual pumpkin :chef:


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Here I am, about to go to bed, see this, check it.  I almost soiled myself and I think the neighbors are now awake. That was kind of cool.


----------



## lifter 69 (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Did this first thing this morning, great wake up call.


----------

